# Mr. Monster Munch



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Rolls right off the tongue.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/6712576/Crisp-lover-changes-name-to-Mr-Monster-Munch.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

True dedication - gotta love it


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

As Mr. Papa Pringles, I take offense his name change. My son Chip Cheetos will be knockin' on his door any minute now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And don't offend this little guy, either


----------

